# Fans of Winter?



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Am I the only one who would rather be dealing with this cold and have this much snow instead of heat, sticky humidity, thunderstorms and tornadoes? I hate summer, sorry folks. I love having to bundle up, wear layers, and wear my hat and winter coat. And I have this great hat I can only wear in the winter! 

I am never comfortable in the summer. When it gets hot and sticky I stick to everything, and wake up each morning in a pool of sweat - and this is with the AC on.

Sure, this "polar vortex" (great band name, by the way) has made this extreme - but it doesn't really bother me. 

Anyone else like the cold?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

My knees can't stand the cold. I like temperate. This cold weather crapola can go stuff it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a fan of every season.  I prefer cooler weather to hotter weather.  I hate the extremes in any season.  This Polar Vortex is too extreme for me, not to mention, I hope I don't have a heart attack when my next heating bill arrives!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I'm a fan of winter now that I live in Northern California, when I lived in Minnesota, I was not a fan of winter.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I like those two weeks in September when it's just right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't like extremes.

I don't mind cold, I mind when it's hard to breathe because it's so cold outside.

I don't mind snow, I mind when the roads are impassible.  (Or, like one time when I was in Hibbing, trying to walk off path meant I was thigh deep in snow and literally couldn't move--thought I'd be stuck there until summer (which is after the 4th of July up there).

I like heat but not so hot that it's hard to breathe.  (That breathing thing is real important to me...)



Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I LOVE THE COLD! I would live in a colder state if DH would be willing.. but he's a warm weather lover...  I hate temps that regularly hit 110*+ and yet for 23 years, we have always lived somewhere like that.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm volunteering at Mt Bachelor ski resort this winter, so bring on the snow!  What you folks are getting back East is a bit beyond me though.

I also love woodstoves.  When it was -29 a few weeks ago, we were toasty warm.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not a fan of extreme cold. As the Scots comedian Jerry Sadowitz put it: "Global Warming? About ****** time!"


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

The cold is growing on me.  I moved from a very warm climate to one that's not so much in the winter.  It's taken a few years, but I gotta say that the seasons here are way, way better.  Spring is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

balaspa said:


> Am I the only one who would rather be dealing with this cold and have this much snow instead of heat, sticky humidity, thunderstorms and tornadoes? I hate summer, sorry folks. I love having to bundle up, wear layers, and wear my hat and winter coat. And I have this great hat I can only wear in the winter!
> javascript:void(0);
> I am never comfortable in the summer. When it gets hot and sticky I stick to everything, and wake up each morning in a pool of sweat - and this is with the AC on.
> 
> ...


Me, me, me!!! I love the winter and cold weather. I detest summer heat and humidity. I have asthma that is triggered by heat and especially humidity and I cannot breathe in the summer. In cold weather I go out (all bundled up in a coat, hat, gloves, etc) and I can breathe outside. It's wonderful. DH hates any temperature under 80 degrees so we won't be moving any further north, even for health reasons.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am glad to see I am not the only one. I know that people love to complain about it, but I don't. Nope, the people who complain about how cold it is and then about how hot it gets drive me crazy! You wanted it hot in winter, now shut up and take it!


----------



## Janni (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, I like winter because it's when the temperatures actually consistently get below 80F.  But here in the Southwest it's summer that's generally the harsh season that makes one want to hide indoors ...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a friend who is insane about heat. Even when it is in the 100s and with insane humidity she says she still does not turn on the AC in her house.

As much as I love winter - there are limits. Case in point Today. It is raining here. With well over a foot of snow on the ground, it is all turning to mush and creating sheets of ice on top of the snow...it's ugly and nasty. NOT my favorite part of winter.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Not a big fan of winter.  I like a little snow every now and then, but I much prefer springtime.  I think it's supposed to get into the 60s the next few days so I'm in a good place.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

I moved from South Florida to Ohio.  Need I say more?


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

I prefer winter too. It is hard to concentrate in the summer.


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

This is turning out to be a crazy winter with the temperature variations. When Spring rolls around, those huge tornadoes will be back.
Lock n Load!

BM


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I live in the plains of Colorado where we have 4 seasons.  I love each and am grateful that they are distinctly different.  Our hots are really hot and colds really cold and of course we have snow which I really love.  Springs run pretty cool, but our autumns are just perfect.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, if I am honest, fall is really my absolute favorite season, but winter is a close second.

It's oddly warm, and people around here seem to think Winter is over. However, as everything melts, I am quite sure another storm is brewing just over the horizon.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Compared to how it is in Australia, with temps reaching as high as 113 with humidity - I am very glad it is cold and snowy here.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

And today is snowed again here...and it was beautiful.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Winter before Christmas is wonderful and cozy. Winter after Christmas is drab and gloomy. The fireplace helps with the gloom.  And of course hot chocolate!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I live in South Florida so I'm used to the summers. but I have to admit, I do enjoy a bit of cold weather. Notice I said _a bit_. Right now, it's 45 (don't throw snowballs at me; that's cold for here) with no wind and I had on a warm jacket, hat and gloves. It was very nice to walk the dog.

Tomorrow morning, it will be below freezing, which I wouldn't mind as long as I'm properly wrapped up, but the wind will get me. Still, must walk the dog. He'll be in his knitted hoodie and I'll be in my down coat and fuzzy boots.

It's predicted that we'll have about two weeks of this weather, which is highly unusual for us.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I love wearing winter clothes. I mean, I love big bulky jackets, gloves, scarves and hats. 

In the summer I am just uncomfortable.

I don't know how to swim. I don't do beaches. And I never. Ever. EVER. EVERRRR. wear shorts. EVER!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

For all of you who never minded the cold.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll admit it * sigh * I love that movie.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, we saw that movie opening day, and as soon as we walked out of the theater I pulled out my phone and bought that soundtrack just for that song. (I know I could have just bought the song, but I liked all of the music too).

It'll be 68 here again today. in the last week it has been 65-74 every day. Where's winter?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> For all of you who never minded the cold.
> 
> Disney's Frozen "Let It Go" Sequence Performed by Idina Menzel
> 
> WOW !!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My niece was singing the soundtrack all through Christmas.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

At least this winter is living up to the reputation of a Chicago winter. Snowy and cold. These are the months I will be thinking about when it is 100 degrees in mid-July and I am miserable.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Today - it's snowing and another arctic blast is coming through tonight.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

More snow tonight and this weekend and then more cold. 

And I am still enjoying it. 

My dogs? Not so much.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Autumn is my favorite, but I'd definitely take the cold of winter over the heat of summer. I'm disappointed that our "winter" has been so boring with so little snow. I'd like the cold months even more if this house had a fireplace, just for the coziness of it, but warm clothes and a blanket on my lap for long work sessions at my desk will suffice until we move.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It's TOO DARN COLD in Chicago lately.  Tomorrow and Tuesday, air temp high is forecasted to be below zero F with wind making it feel way colder than that.  I have to go out -- dental and medical appointments.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

high of 75 forecast for today. This is one of the reasons I don't want to live here. winter is negligible, a few days of cold, and then ok, time for plants to grow, Oh no, sorry, let's kill your growing plants with another couple days of sub-freeze, Oh today it's 90*, maybe 50s next week, 70's...


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm so over winter.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Like LBrent, I'm so over winter. I don't mind the cold (unless it's Arctic cold - which it is AGAIN today after a "balmy" 30-something yesterday), and I don't mind snow as long as it's minimal and doesn't stick to the roads.

At least now I have a front wheel drive car that can handle it.

But I still can't stand winter, this one in particular.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I wish I could embrace winter and ski or do another outdoor activity, but at 34 I'm starting to understand I probably never will. I'm a summer gal. We are moving to FL!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I just cannot stand the heat and humidity. I am just so miserable. And I never...ever...EVER...ever wear shorts. I also don't swim (don't even know how), so beaches and what-not are not for me. So, during the summer, it's just a mad dash for me to get from one air conditioned place to the next as fast as possible.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

My ideal weather would be a mild Autumn starting September and going through to a brisk Thanksgiving. 

Then a week before Christmas one really good one foot snow to have it pretty and make snowmen, etc. 

The snow would be gone by New Year's, cold but not extreme. 

January and February could each have several days of snow flurries and possibly one 6 inch snowfall in each month and a few really cold days and nights, but no more than a week total. 

By March, I'd like it back to brisk, but no more snow. 

April should be warm days, cool nights taking us into May and June with progressively warmer Spring  nights. 

July and August would have hot days and mildly warm nights interspersed with just a few scattered hot sticky nights. A total of a week at most for the entire Summer. 

Then back to Autumn.

I'd be thrilled!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Just found this incredible 25 language rendition of the song from Frozen.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=2uufgPb2XC4


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

For me.... 75 degrees max, with little to no humidity - all summer long would be perfect. Also, no thunderstorms as I am absolutely terrified of them.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Also, no thunderstorms as I am absolutely terrified of them.


Ah, definitely not the case for me, I love 'em. Wind, rain, lightning, the crazier the better -- as long as I have a reasonably safe place to watch it all and stay dry and warm.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok, I'll schedule in one week's worth of mild warm thunderstorms scattered from April to May.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

It's snowing again this morning here in Nassau County on Long Island in New York. 

We're supposed to get 4-6 inches by tonight.

Ugh. I give up.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

That stupid rodent (groundhog) has me counting down the days until March 20 (when his six weeks are up).


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

readingril said:


> That stupid rodent (groundhog) has me counting down the days until March 20 (when his six weeks are up).


Lol. I asked my son, "Did the hampster see his shadow?"

"It's definitely a ground hog, Mom."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm finally starting to get tired of it: 5-7" of heavy wet snow today here in NE New Jersey, with two more storms (probably lesser amounts) expected to hit us Wednesday and then over the weekend.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My wife has bailed on me! She was always pro winter, but says this one is wearing on her. I just know that, come summer, I am going to be miserable so I want to savor this as long as I can!


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

I've seen robins, but I think they're crazy


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

We had about an inch of snow yesterday, and now we're getting anywhere from 6 inches to 14 tomorrow. I'm expecting my fiancee will be home from school.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's started snowing here again!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

It started snowing again here, too.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Snowed all night and most of the day here. Now comes another arctic blast.

Still better than thunderstorms, tornado warnings and 100% humidity!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

_Finally_ got some real snow here in the Seattle/Tacoma area! It's been such a dull winter so far, I was starting to lose hope that we'd get anything more than a dusting before the season ended. I haven't been out to measure it, but I'm guessing we got around 3 inches _and_ it won't melt within a few hours. That might not sound like much to people elsewhere, but it's a lot more than what we've had recently.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Crenel said:


> _Finally_ got some real snow here in the Seattle/Tacoma area! It's been such a dull winter so far, I was starting to lose hope that we'd get anything more than a dusting before the season ended. I haven't been out to measure it, but I'm guessing we got around 3 inches _and_ it won't melt within a few hours. That might not sound like much to people elsewhere, but it's a lot more than what we've had recently.


My husband and son work on Saturdays. Both of them generally don't get home until about 8 PM. My son got home at about 8:30, so I was very happy that he made it safe and sound. However my husband called me about 20 minutes later to tell me he had been forced into the ditch by another driver. I had to go get him in my Rav. It took me an hour and a half to get to him and back home again. In good weather, it is about a 25 minute trip all together.
The roads were so treacherous and the are so many idiots out there. My husband was upset about the car and stewing about whether we should call our insurance agent or pay for the damage ourselves. He is sure our rates will go up. First, I say we call and deal with the insurance rates later. Isn't that what insurance is for? But all I know is that I went to bed last night knowing that all my loved ones were home and safe. The rest is just stuff.

So, today I am not much of a fan.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Tripp said:


> So, today I am not much of a fan.


Wow, yeah... :-( Sorry that you got stuck with the ugly part of snow, that would erase my love of it for a good long while. The idiotic drivers were plentiful, so I was glad to get home and off the roads. I hope you find the most favorable way to resolve things. It seems like this is what insurance should be for, but too often it seems the real purpose of insurance is to make insurance companies rich.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

At least you got everyone home safely.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Tripp said:


> My husband and son work on Saturdays. Both of them generally don't get home until about 8 PM. My son got home at about 8:30, so I was very happy that he made it safe and sound. However my husband called me about 20 minutes later to tell me he had been forced into the ditch by another driver. I had to go get him in my Rav. It took me an hour and a half to get to him and back home again. In good weather, it is about a 25 minute trip all together.
> The roads were so treacherous and the are so many idiots out there. My husband was upset about the car and stewing about whether we should call our insurance agent or pay for the damage ourselves. He is sure our rates will go up. First, I say we call and deal with the insurance rates later. Isn't that what insurance is for? But all I know is that I went to bed last night knowing that all my loved ones were home and safe. The rest is just stuff.
> 
> So, today I am not much of a fan.


Holy Cow, Batman! I thought I was sick of winter!

And, yes! That IS what insurance is for, by the way. That's why you PAY them YOUR money! If they give you a hard time, you should report it!

I'm glad everyone was OK.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Our weather advisory just popped up for Wednesday... 4-8 inches.



Tripp said:


> The roads were so treacherous and the are so many idiots out there. My husband was upset about the car and stewing about whether we should call our insurance agent or pay for the damage ourselves. He is sure our rates will go up. First, I say we call and deal with the insurance rates later. Isn't that what insurance is for? But all I know is that I went to bed last night knowing that all my loved ones were home and safe. The rest is just stuff.
> 
> So, today I am not much of a fan.


Insurance rates don't generally go up over weather related claims.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

So, we went to get the car out of the ditch.  The tow truck driver gave me his orange coat and his flashing flashlight so I could warn oncoming drivers to slow down around the bend from where he was pulling out the car.  In spite of the circumstances, it was fun.  

The car doesn't have any scratches on the side.  My hubby was sure that it was all torn up.  There is a baseball size dent on the front bumper and he said the brakes were grinding a bit.  The appraiser at the auto body shop thinks gravel might have gotten between the brakes and the brake pads. My husband had to choose between T-boning a truck or going into the ditch.  He chose the ditch and that was a good decision.   

I took some videos of some of the cars in the ditches.  Some of them are wild.  If I can get help from my son, I will post some here.

By the way, the snow was all gone yesterday afternoon and it has been raining all day today.  Go figure.

Edit: DH filed a claim.  When he calmed down, he became reasonable.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We're getting a warm up here in Chicago this week. So, at least a portion of the snow will melt. *sigh* The days are getting longer, too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The forecast models can't decide what we're going to get with this next storm.. Anywhere from nothing to 12". And it could be snow, rain, sleet, or a mix of all three.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah this "Western Shore" MD'r wishes the forecasters would get together on this and decide once and for all what we might get. LOL


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Latest warning from the Nat.'l Weather service now has us in a 10"-14" accumulation range for the snow storm starting tonight, here in the greater NYC area. That will be sitting on top of the nearly half foot of snow still on the ground from last week's storm. In most ways it's probably better than getting the ice storms in the southeast, as it's much less likely to knock out power lines, but I'm still getting more and more ready for spring.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

I had to peek in and see who is a fan of Winter. Brrr.....  not me.....

I'm in South Carolina (because I love the warmth) and we are in a rare winter storm, expecting 8 inches today and tomorrow. As unprepared as we are, I do hope our power doesn't go out. And after this, I pledge to get prepared for that once-a-decade blizzard!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well it is official.
We are "concerned" enough about this storm that the Federal Government will be closed tomorrow.  Good.  Our roads are not engineered for ice and snow.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm tired of all the snow and ice.  We still have it on the ground from last week.  Next Tuesday I am starting in a new job and don't want any more of this!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well it is official.
> We are "concerned" enough about this storm that the Federal Government will be closed tomorrow. Good. Our roads are not engineered for ice and snow.


We expected that yesterday at my office in the Pentagon -- seasonal, taxes -- so we called everyone who was scheduled and re-scheduled them for later in the month. Given I have Fridays off anyway and Monday is Presidents' Day I have a nice LOOONNNNGGGG weekend. 

I'd argue, though, that the problem isn't with the roads but rather with the drivers. Most people nowadays don't learn how to drive in 'weather'. Partly because they didn't grow up where they even had the opportunity to do so, but also because they were just never taught. So it's better to close things so they don't feel like they have to TRY. Plus, if there are people stuck on the roads, the snow clearing teams can't get their work done properly!

At least here in Arlington, they did a LOT of pre-treating yesterday. It was obvious all the main roads had been done and even a good many of the larger side roads -- our road is a tertiary or even quaternary and they did a pre-treat on it. All schools and governments are closed so people can stay home and not make problems for the plows and salt trucks. Of course, we've not ventured out of the neighborhood, but I bet they've already made a pass or two on US 50.

All that said . . . we talked to my son last night. He's in Bloomfield NJ -- east of lower Manhattan near the 'Oranges' and Montclair. He said he's kind of over snow for this year. He has responsibility for clearing around the theatre he manages and, while he can park in the school's parking lots, he has to move the car when it snows so they can clear the lots. Last time he didn't get it moved quickly enough and he got plowed in and then freezing rain fell so he had a car shaped ice sculpture that was a pain to clear off. Fortunately, he _can_ walk most places he needs to go, but he says that's getting old too.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok, I'm leaving work now in Islip, Suffolk County, Long Island, New York which is east. Headed home to Nassau County which is west. 

I hear it's not bad there, but here there's 6-8 inches. 

Ew.

I'm taking my time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Where not yet plowed, the snow is deep enough that, for most regular vehicles, it is deeper than the clearance from the bottom of the car to the road. (I think it might even be deeper than the _top_ of Betsy's mini in some places.  )

Which means, it doesn't much matter how well you _can_ drive . . . . there's no point in trying if you can't keep your wheels on the road. Even my husband decided to have a lie-in this morning. Though he was at the church late last night parking the cars in the lot back on the loading dock area so it would be easier to quickly clear the main parking area.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, I made it home safely. It's just as bad here as it was at work. 6-8 inches.

But my adult kids are all here and had French toast waiting for me!


I'm all toasty warm and safe.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

When I woke up at 4am and checked, we had several inches. I woke up again a round 7:30 and it was down to about an inch. By 11 it was all gone. They say we might get more snow tonight, but I doubt it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think we got somewhere around 8-9" here in NE Jersey. It's sleeting now, about 34F out, so that will probably knock it down a bit with a crust of ice on top, before it finishes up with a bit more snow tonight. It's a bleeping winter wonderland out there

Snapped at 11am from my balcony, the building faintly seen in the distance is where I work (great commute!), which was completely invisible a couple hours earlier:


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's warming up here in Chicago. Going to be in the 40s next week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

SO and I just went out to feed the horses... our tauntaun froze before we reached the first marker.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sean Sweeney said:


> SO and I just went out to feed the horses... our tauntaun froze before we reached the first marker.


Fortunately, Mythbusters proved that you CAN cut it open and crawl inside and it will keep you alive until help arrives.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

No. Not in the least.  I was supposed to fly out to Charleston SC today - but that wasn't in the cards.  Hopefully my sister and I can schedule another trip in March...

On the upside - I'll get three solid days of writing in this weekend.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we got another inch or so of snow/freezing rain last night.
And we still have not seen a plow on our street.
Now with over 14 inches of snow on the road that now has an ice crust......not sure how many cars will go without a plow moving the "stuff" first.
Hmmm.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The overnight snow was insignificant in Arlington. And a plow did come down sometime over night or early morning -- I can tell by the little pile of pushed aside snow. We're on a dead end that branches off another dead end. But at the end of _that_ dead end is a nursing home/assisted living facility. So they're good about making sure that road is clear.

And Ed is taking credit for our short street getting a plow yesterday: he was snowblowing the public walkways when the guy went by up to the center; he waved at him and said thanks. He said the guy went past our turning and then stopped and came back and made the pass up and down.  So Ed thanked him again.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

I love the snow. I wish I could move somewhere with snow year 'round. Any day I can go 4-wheelin' in the Jeep is a fabulous day.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

ebbrown said:


> I love the snow. I wish I could move somewhere with snow year 'round. Any day I can go 4-wheelin' in the Jeep is a fabulous day.


Perhaps your opinion would change a bit if you had to do that 4-wheeling on NJ roads being shared with a gazillion other drivers, many of questionable driving abilities? (Okay, "gazillion" is a slight exaggeration, but we are the most densely populated state now.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Perhaps your opinion would change a bit if you had to do that 4-wheeling on NJ roads being shared with a gazillion other drivers, many of questionable driving abilities? (Okay, "gazillion" is a slight exaggeration, but we are the most densely populated state now.)


So, the Boy is in Bloomfield and his Jeep got plowed in. Which is when he learned that, if the car wasn't already in 4WD, you couldn't PUT it into 4WD unless you could actually get it moving. When he finally got it out, he put it in 4WD and said he's not taking it out again until ALL CHANCE of snowfall has passed.

Also, re: Four Wheel Drive. It's very helpful when you want to go. But it's not, after all, Four Wheel STOP. You hit the brakes hard, you'll STILL skid.

And I don't think gazillion is much of an exaggeration at all . . . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

One of the most important considerations in driving through this sort of mess is road clearance.  If you have a low-slung vehicle, you will get stuck up on your undercarriage and not go anywhere.  Most vehicles are too heavy to drive over the snow.  And if the road clearance is too high, the center of gravity might be so high as to create a danger of rolling over.  It is important to have aggressive tires also.
And I also don't think gazillion is much of an exaggeration for NJ.

just sayin.....


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

OK, now even I have to admit that the prediction today of 4-8 inches of snow and possible thundersnow today has made even me say...enough.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

No snow this morning. I guess the storm passed us. I dunno.

My youngest son got his driver's license a few weeks ago and his first car this past weekend.

He drove himself to work this morning for the first time. It's about 15 minutes away by the parkway in clear weather, but he left at 5:45am to get there for 7am driving as slowly as he might need on the back roads.

I'll be a bundle of nerves until he calls. Ugh.

ETA: He got to work safely. I need coffee. Lol


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am NOT thrilled that Thursday they are saying we could get thunderstorms. I have astraphobia - a fear of thunderstorms. Not happy.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

C'mon, Spring!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We are supposed to get rain and storms as well on Thursday and a high of 50! Now we are in the great meltdown. Started yesterday and continuing each day as we reach 38 again today. They are hoping it melts quite a bit off before Thursday or we will be facing flooding if it all melts at the same time plus rainfall.  Not to worry about winter leaving us though....by Sunday we are back below freezing and a couple inches of snow predicted for over the weekend!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I am about ready to cut Mother Nature. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Not happy with the huge blast of thunder that knocked us all awake at 4:30 am today...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I've given up on winter. it's been in the 70s for days...


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Today it's milder than it has been. Snow's melting.

I'm happy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's not done yet.  Just falling back to regroup.  Forecasts for next week on the east coast say more cold and possible snow.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

The snow is greatly reduced due to melting and it even got a little warmer, but I think you may be right.

I don't think we're done with the bad weather yet, either.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The cold is back now and turning everything to ice. I have never liked ice, despite liking winter.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I was going to say, sadly, that we've probably had the last of our snow for this winter -- but now the forecast includes flurries for this weekend.


----------



## LSBurton (Jan 31, 2014)

Living in eastern Canada, I've adapted -- snowshoes, skis, snowmobiles, a larger nose to reduce the cold going to my lungs. But frankly the invention of the word 'thundersnow' this year scares me, I fully admit.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

For once this winter, I didn't mind the snow we had today. It was just enough to make the trees pretty, but not enough to mess with the roads.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, we're not done either. They are saying a snowstorm will hit this weekend. 6+ inches possible. Old man winter isn't ready to leave just yet....


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The snowstorm for the weekend here in Chicago has been downgraded, but those south of us are going to get hit hard. I just dread the thunderstorms and tornado season that starts in the Spring.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Positively a HUGE fan of Winter over here.  That said, our Winter consists of 4~24'C weather most days, so it's hardly difficult to cope with.  On the other hand, our Summer is 24~44'C


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

now that it's March I am absolutely not a fan of winter any more. I'm ready to be a fan of spring.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We're due a last gasp this evening and tomorrow: Snow potentially up to a foot depending where you are in the greater metro area; probably not that much at our house but still expected to be significant.

'Sokay by me -- I'll probably get the day off again tomorrow.  And, if not, I'll go in 'dressed down' and get work done efficiently because _most_ people won't be in and appointments will be cancelled.  I'm good either way.

Mind you, I will _also_ be quite happy when we get our first 70° day.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I can deal with Spring - but I hate the thunderstorms and tornadoes that come with it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

What happened to the forecasted blizzard that Weather.com called Titan?  We got a dusting of snow in NYC.  Very cold today though!  It's 20 degrees F right now.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We had more snow here in Chicago. And I heard that the lake is something like 90% frozen - a new record.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It was warm here. Turning the grass into a slushy muddy mess, but still nice. Only really warm day this week, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes -- springish here today too -- and expected to be so tomorrow and Wednesday.  But on Thursday, Winter comes back -- high temp expected to be 30 with wind.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Tonight, however, we are under threat of another winter storm. Possibly 4-8 inches with thundersnow. Again - most of the time I would think this was fun - this winter, I am just tired.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Winter is back. It was 52 here the last 2 days, but it was just a teaser. Today brings the winter storm with blizzard-like conditions. We got 4 inches of snow in 2 hours this morning and it's to continue til afternoon then winds will kick up even higher and blow it all around. Fun. Since it started out with rain and now temps continue to drop it has frozen slush under the snow making for fun driving. Lows tonight are zero or below....here we go again.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, it was in the 50s on Monday and the 40s yesterday. Overnight we had a huge snowstorm and there are several inches on the ground now. By Friday it's supposed to be near 50 again. The spring yo-yo has started.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Bring on the snow! It's Vermont, it's winter, we're supposed to be snowy. I am so thrilled that for ONCE we are getting more snow than Philly. Unfortunately, the last time the University of Vermont (where I work) closed was 2007 when we got more than 30 inches...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Total today - 9" of snow. We didn't lose power though, so yay for us! School was closed and a delay already is announced for tomorrow....I'm all for sleeping in a bit! Maybe, just maybe, it was our last snowstorm of this winter. Not holding my breath on that one, but it is a nice thought.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

We got 18 inches. Grade schools were closed but colleges were only delayed a few hours.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's getting warmer again and the sun is out. It's turning things into a slushy mess, though.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My wife and I went downtown yesterday to the Shedd Aquarium - right on the Lake. When we left, we could not find a cab and we had to stand out there in the wind- off the lake, and I nearly froze. Quite frankly, it finally broke me. This winter finally got to even ME. I am ready for it to be warm.

WARM - not hot. When it's 113 with 100% humidity in July, I'll still be miserable and complain.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Another oil delivery tomorrow cuz I have a funny feeling that we're going to get another storm before it's all over.

It's really cold. I hate being cold. I can't wait for Spring.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am not happy that there are thunderstorms in our forecast for tonight here in Chicago. I really, really hate thunderstorms.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We're on the roller coaster this week. 50's for a day or two then down to the 30's or 20's for a high, then back up to 50's by the end of the 7 day forecast. It's a slow start to spring but one that is necessary I guess. At least we're on our way...maybe.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's going to be up to 60 by Friday around here. Thankfully, the thunderstorms went south of Chicago this morning.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

balaspa said:


> It's going to be up to 60 by Friday around here. Thankfully, the thunderstorms went south of Chicago this morning.


Yep, here too. I just hope it feels like 60. Yesterday was 50 something but with the blustery winds it sure didn't feel anywhere near that. Warm here til Sunday then it drops to 30's for highs....yuck. Maybe by then the monster piles of snow will be melted.


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

If I could find a place that was perpetually autumn I would move there. I used to love winter until 3 years in a cold and hostile wasteland... now I prefer Fall.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Steve W. said:


> If I could find a place that was perpetually autumn I would move there. I used to love winter until 3 years in a cold and hostile wasteland... now I prefer Fall.


I could not agree with that more. I was just talking with my wife and we both agree that a temp between 50 - 75 is perfect.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Steve W. said:


> If I could find a place that was perpetually autumn I would move there. I used to love winter until 3 years in a cold and hostile wasteland... now I prefer Fall.


Definitely! I like winter much more than summer (really dislike long stretches of hot sunny days), but autumn is by far my favorite.

Things around here are looking appropriately spring-like. It used to be my least favorite season, but summer is sinking low enough in my opinion that it's probably now tied with spring.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Today it's good here in Chicago. Yeah, kind of cold  - maybe making it to 40 - but it's sunny out there. This kind of weather I can live with.


----------



## lj.briar (Sep 15, 2011)

I normally adore winter but this year has even gotten a bit beyond my tolerance. Not that I'm looking forward to summer in the least.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

50% chance of snow here in northeast Jersey tomorrow/Wednesday, but probably no meaningful accumulation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Near 100% chance here -- but also no meaningful accumulation; they said something between 'nuisance' and 'conversational'. 

And then the guy PROMISED this evening that we would be DONE.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Gonna be about 60 here by Sunday.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

It looks like it's finally warming up.

Yay!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its 90 degrees here today and I had the glorious idea to plant my Earthboxes. That meant pulling out the old peppers and such, digging up the roots, mixing in new soil, dolomite and fertilizer and putting the cover on. I underestimated the sun and now I have a sun burn on my face and I feel like crap.  . I didn't think it was that hot, I should have looked at the weather report first. I just wanted to get it out of the way. Its always the messiest job since I reside on the 2nd and 3rd floor with each having a balcony. 

I should have done this tomorrow when it will be 77. Sigh. I haven't had a sun burn in a long time, always so careful. Now I am slathered in coconut oil and hope for the best. 

I still prefer the warm to the cold though. I would love to have year round spring. I love planting and I wish I lived in a house instead of an apartment. I would grow all kinds of fun things. 

My husband has been on business trips to New York for weeks. He goes from warmer here to cold there. He decided he does not like the cold in New York


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Atunah said:


> My husband has been on business trips to New York for weeks. He goes from warmer here to cold there. He decided he does not like the cold in New York


Yup, it's been pretty awful for the past few weeks. Ugh.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

The cold weather used to be bearable. Every  fall I would pack on 10 to 20 pounds of fat to insulate me through winter and then lose the extra weight the following spring and summer.
Now the extra weight does not come off just because the weather finally warms up. Read somewhere that our metabolisms greatly decrease as we age. I believe it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The temperature has been all over the place this week (NYC).  Today it is 50, last night (very late) it was 60, the night before 39 and the night before that 25.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am cautiously optimistic that Spring might finally have sprung . . . . . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The April showers are here a bit early in NE NJ: we're under flood alerts at the moment.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I am cautiously optimistic that Spring might finally have sprung . . . . . . .


I'm trying to be...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The rain and wind were horrible Saturday night.  It felt like a nor'easter.  After work downtown, I took the train one stop beyond mine to shop at Bed Bath & Beyond on Broadway/64th.  While trying to walk home, I crossed Broadway at 63rd and got stuck on the island in the middle.  It was hard to step onto the island because I didn't want to put my foot into a puddle and on the other side there was too much water to step over.  I had to backtrack and while trying to get off of the island in the middle of Bway, a car sped by splashing water on me.  The wind blew my umbrella inside out several times.

It was 45 degrees then and the wind was COLD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And then . . . it unexpectedly snowed today!  Not enough to stick, and started warming up so now it's just a nasty cold rain . . . but as we were leaving for church around 4 p.m. it was definitely snowing!

Hoping it really does start getting warm tomorrow as predicted.  I've run out of 'winter weight' clothes to wear to work.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It's supposed to be 64 and sunny here today! After today it stays in the 50s for the rest of the week with chances of rain. Kiddos are on spring break so I hope it doesn't rain all week, but at least it will finally be warmer. We are definitely soaking up the sun today!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

At 6:30am, as I drove my son to work this morning, there were big fat wet snowflakes everywhere.

[sigh]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At least baseball has started. 

Actually, it was pretty pleasant here today . . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It is so nice here today. I wish I could get more of this sunny and spring weather here, but we go quickly here to just hot hot hot. Its 85 right now. I hope my peppers grow nicely this year, it was a bit windy last night so they got battered a bit. I need to get more soil, I am itching to plant more containers.  

It will be rainy though the next few days, but still in the 80's. I love the 80's. Soon we'll go to 90's and more and I'll burn up.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yesterday it was in the 60s, perfect for the White Sox opener. Today it's in the 40s.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just want Winter gone.........


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

They are predicting 68 later this week and then 3 or 4 more days in the lower to mid 60s!!  Bring it on...we are long past ready for it! Of course every time we seem to get a little heat it comes with strong winds or rain, but we'll take what we can get....at least we are finally getting some warmth.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

KindleGirl said:


> They are predicting 68 later this week and then 3 or 4 more days in the lower to mid 60s!! Bring it on...we are long past ready for it! Of course every time we seem to get a little heat it comes with strong winds or rain, but we'll take what we can get....at least we are finally getting some warmth.


6am it was pouring rain, but it's just drizzling now and it looks like it's going to be warm later.

Yay!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, it's officially Spring and warm. I have to admit I am enjoying it - but did not love the rain and all of the freaking ANTS in our kitchen!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

It's absolutely gorgeous outside today!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

balaspa said:


> ...and all of the freaking ANTS in our kitchen!


Spring!  Check out TERRO Ant Bait. Worked well for us.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, we use the ant bait - but the problem is until the poison does it work you have an any superhighway for a day or two - right across your kitchen counter. We've eaten out for dinner almost every night this week dealing with it. Plus, we have a puppy and are afraid about leaving any kind of poision where he can get it - so we have to put the stuff up high.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Yeah, we use the ant bait - but the problem is until the poison does it work you have an any superhighway for a day or two - right across your kitchen counter. We've eaten out for dinner almost every night this week dealing with it. Plus, we have a puppy and are afraid about leaving any kind of poision where he can get it - so we have to put the stuff up high.


True, it does take a little while. I'm pretty sure we got faster results by dumping the bait out onto a larger surface area so the ants could really go haywire on it (and boy did they ever).

As for toxicity, I think it's mostly just borax and sugar. Borax does bad things to little ant bellies, but your puppy would probably have to ingest a lot over a long term before it would be a problem. But I'm not a vet, and better safe than sorry! You might create a trail of the bait to lead the ants up to where a larger amount is ready for them.

Now that things are warming up and the "bugs" are getting active, I'm waiting for the first ant scouts to show up. Last year we didn't have a problem, though, so maybe we'll get lucky and they won't recolonize the nest we wiped out before with Terro.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Another gorgeous day in the 70s!

Yay.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's snowing - again...in April...here in Chicago


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

New York has been absolutely beautiful!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

balaspa said:


> It's snowing - again...in April...here in Chicago


Yep, it snowed here in Indiana overnight. We have an inch covering the grass again. The green grass we finally got. It was a beautiful weekend though, at least we had that. Tomorrow it goes back into the 50's or 60's for the next week, let's just hope it stays there!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I like cooler weather better than warm weather.  But I live in the middle of Texas and we don't really have seasons - we have HOT, HOTTER, kinda fall for a week or two and then we have days where the temperature fluctuates 40-50 degrees in a single day.  This year we even had cold (for us, below freezing) weather for several weeks at a time.  It's just been weird.
I almost took my big jacket out of the car last week; it's a good thing I left it in because it was 38 this morning...
And we wear shorts/ cropped pants almost year round


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I couldn't handle living in Texas. Every summer there it seems to get into the 100s and that's when I crawl into the freezer in my house and try to hibernate until fall.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

When I was going through Basic Training for the Air Force, near San Antonio, we had snow. That was pretty nifty... but I have zero desire to go back to Texas. I'd rather go to Alaska!

We've had pretty typical spring weather here so far. Warm on some days, cool and rainy other days, and ants. (The last part in our garage, not falling from the sky, thankfully. Terro deployed and doing its thing.) One of my online friends posted pictures on Google+ showing the snow they had near Detroit, and I'll admit, I was jealous.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

It snowed between last night and this morning, which is wrong on so many levels.

Not a lot, just enough to be messy, but still.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Andra said:


> I like cooler weather better than warm weather. But I live in the middle of Texas and we don't really have seasons - we have HOT, HOTTER, kinda fall for a week or two and then we have days where the temperature fluctuates 40-50 degrees in a single day. This year we even had cold (for us, below freezing) weather for several weeks at a time. It's just been weird.
> I almost took my big jacket out of the car last week; it's a good thing I left it in because it was 38 this morning...
> And we wear shorts/ cropped pants almost year round


I am south of you. Last couple of nights were quite frigid. For our standards that is. My pepper plants are not happy. I am still baffled at times when a day has 50 degree difference in temperature. Sometimes I keep switching back and forth between the heater, AC. Dig out the jacket again, then I start sweating. 
I wear pretty sliver birkenstock thongy thingies almost year round. This morning I had to pull out some socks and put Birkenstock shoes on though. 
I do sometimes miss the seasons. But then I flash back to when I had to shovel my car out of a mountain each day back in Germany. Or I had to shovel out the drive way, just to park the darn thing. I had a thick layer of Nivea cream on the door rubbers and large cardboard on the windshield each day, so I wouldn't have to scrape there. And always a sack of gravel and a shovel in the trunk. Village life in Bavaria in winter. I don't miss any of that. But I miss the longer spring and the fall. That is until I talk to my mother and they are freezing their butts off, while I sit outside sipping margaritas. 



balaspa said:


> I couldn't handle living in Texas. Every summer there it seems to get into the 100s and that's when I crawl into the freezer in my house and try to hibernate until fall.


I have been known to stick my head in the freezer on occasion. My AC is really old and not efficient so sometimes its all that helps. Especially when you come home from the outside doing any shopping or such. We are like heat fleas here in that hot weather. Jump from car to buildings.

My kindles slow down to turtle speed when it gets that hot too.

I can't believe there is snow for some. I been here so long now, I don't remember what it feels like. Real deep packed snow. Not the dusting we sometimes get here.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's what I saw when I left for work this morning. I'm hoping it's the last time for several months now.


__
https://flic.kr/p/nbJbYM


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm bringing this thread out of cold storage (ha ha) just to say: I'M DONE WITH SUMMER. Please make it go away now. We had record-breaking heat in the Seattle area yesterday. It's September! Time for some rain. And fog. And cooler temperatures. But no, instead we plod along with highs ranging from the high 70s to low 90s. We're supposed to get "natural A/C" from the ocean, but people are buying air conditioning for their homes. Western Washington? 

I'm not in a hurry for winter per se, but fall sounds really good right now.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Same story here in Central Valley of California. Above average temps, drought continuing causing rising food prices, forecast is for an extended mega drought throughout the Southwest.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am so ready for it to be fall! I love fall even more than winter. This past weekend was nice and cool, with gorgeous blue skies and this coming weekend they are predicting temps in the 60s.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm a fan of fall and spring.  72 here today (NYC).  Still warm enough that I was sweating a lot at the end of doing errands on foot this afternoon (picking up Amazon box from P.O., buying bagels and picking up laundry).


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I just hate the severe thunderstorms that are supposed to come through tonight and tomorrow morning. However, once we get past them, the temps here in Chicago are going to be great.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

79* here currently, with highs near 100* later today... autumn cannot come soon enough for me.


----------



## Nica Curt (Aug 18, 2014)

I live in Cali... so our winters are not that bad. I enjoy it (2nd fav). But my favorite time of the year is fall. That weather is gorgeous to me.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Lots and lots of rain today, but we dodges the severe storms. I cannot wait for the fall-like weather predicted for this weekend.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

High today is 66, tomorrow 63. A little cooler than I like right now, but certainly not bad. Will definitely make it feel like true football season at the high school game tomorrow night! I'm hoping to get this rain out of here and see a little sunshine again.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's finally cool here today. It's glorious.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Forecast for the weekend and beyond is in the 80s here, there's a Red Flag Warning for fire danger (we've had plenty of wildfires this year already), and I just set up my lawn for watering again. I was obviously too anxious when I pulled the sprinklers in a week ago. We _might_ get some rain about a week from now, but the last time they showed rain in the forecast we only got some heavy mist. _Ready for fall weather!_


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We are in full Fall here in Chicago this weekend. I wish it were a little more sunny, but I am loving the cool air. I want to be outside the entire day.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Temps keep going up here, looks like it'll be close to 90 here on Monday. The only real sign of the season edging toward change is how cool the nights have become. I'm ready for rain, and my lawn agrees.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I, for one, am loving it right now.  It was cool sleeping last night and I took the puppy for a walk this morning while it was still cool.  And I totally love the warm days.  The rains will come soon enough and then it is a long slog until spring/summer.  And as they say up here, summer does't start until July 5th.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have slept like a baby the last few nights it's been so great. I wish it would stay like this year long.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It has been great sleeping weather here too lately. Now that we have yesterday's rainy day past us, I think we are in for a beautiful week. High 60s and into the 70s this week, with sunshine!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Ugh. This is not the kind of long-range forecast I like to see. Warmer fall, warmer winter, thanks to a likely combination of El Nino and some leftover ocean warmth effects from last year:

http://www.komonews.com/weather/blogs/scott/Just-how-hot-would-a-warm-Seattle-autumn-and-winter-be-275240971.html

If that's really how it works out, then next year we can expect water shortages but no shortage of insects or wildfires.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I keep hearing all kinds of different forecasts for her in Chicago. Some say a mild winter after last year's very cold and snowy. I hear others saying it could be an almost apocalyptic winter here. I don't know what to think.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I got this fantastic new winter coat. I am SO ready for winter now!


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

I live in Maine, so I better like winter!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

balaspa said:


> I got this fantastic new winter coat. I am SO ready for winter now!


Very nice coat, but I hope you don't get to wear it for quite a while ....since we seem to get the same weather as you just a day later! It's been absolutely beautiful here lately. In the low 70s and sunshine. So I'm hoping winter stays away for a long time!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I cannot wait to start wearing it. The sooner the better!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I got a new jacket too, on a deep discount near the start of summer, and I'm eager to wear it too. We finally got some good rain this week, but we're back to sunny skies today.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's very summerlike here. Most people are thrilled. I am staying inside in the AC. Meanwhile the leaves are changing.

The world is confused.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Winds of change in the Chicago suburbs....yesterday temps in the 80's, and today, only in the 50's.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I LOVE it! I love today's weather. If it never got up over 75 again for the rest of the year, I'd love it.


----------



## SabrinaLacey (Dec 31, 2013)

Our heat wave is back in LA... and it's no joke. I shut the doors and windows and looked longingly at my fireplace for when I might be able to use it for the first time. 

I'm dreaming of a White Christmas, but it ain't gonna be here.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Gloriously cold weekend. We are actually getting a fall here in Chicago, which is nice. Not just jumping directly into winter, although we had flurries here on Saturday.


----------

